# My new method to selective feeding for smaller carnivors



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

My oscar has learnt to come right up to me when i have a syringe  so he finally gets to eat some of the feeders before the others get to them


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

my 2 bettas and my dwarf puffer also eat bloodworms out of syringes (i do it for them to minimize leftover food in their tank)


----------

